# Boston (Newton), MA -- Game needs player



## nopantsyet (Jan 11, 2003)

A sad day; I lost a great player to the demands of his graduate program.  (Bah!  Putting career before gaming!)  So I'm looking for a new player--we could actually take a couple, gods willing.

Our group dynamic is something like this:

As DM, I tend to run different settings.  Last was FR, current is homebrew.  May do Greyhawk when the new one comes out.  Point being, we're not committed to any one setting.

We tend to balance between combat and roleplaying.  We generally avoid mop-the-floor battles in favor of moderate-to-risky ones.  Players do die.  Oops--I mean _*characters*_ die.  (Jack Chick would have a field day with that!)

All the players tend to put alot into their characters and play those characters out in the game, not just to justify the character sheet.  In this campaign, they have introduced their barbarian tribe to bows, writing, and trade--all of which they learned about in their adventuring.

I tend to have some restrictions on what players can do, but I also am pretty flexible about letting them do things outside the rules.  The character of the player we're using was *Large*, but not applying the Large size category Strength bonus to attacks.

Finally, we play Sundays 10am to 3pm.

I am subscribed to this thread, so you can just reply here if you're interested.


----------



## Xaltar (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmm,

Boston isn't that far away from Providence, RI.  Although it may be a bit of a hike every week.

I would love to meet some more gamers and learn some different views on how to play the game though.

You play every week?



- Xaltar


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 13, 2003)

Who'd you lose?

This is a fun group; I've sat in on two games, and had a blast both times!


----------



## nopantsyet (Jan 13, 2003)

Xaltar - We aspire to every Sunday.  Meaning we tend to average three Sundays out of four due to inevitable scheduling conflicts.    

Piratecat - We lost Jeff, who you did not meet since he was gone the two weeks you came.  The way Eric and Matt ran their games is pretty similar to how mine go.  At least in my mind.  If you're available and interested that would be great.

Generally speaking, once we get our regular core back up to four or five, I would also be fine with having some part-time players who would sit in for missing players, play NPCs, and/or play some type of recurring role.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't have enough time to commit, Andy. I'd still love to sit in now and then when you need someone, though, if that's okay.


----------



## nopantsyet (Jan 13, 2003)

That's totally cool.  Do you want to put you in our email loop which will keep you abreast of scheduling as well as in-game stuff, or do you just want to let me know when you can show up?


----------



## nopantsyet (Jan 15, 2003)

...must...bump...thread...

(mmmmm...thread...ggggggggggh....)


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 17, 2003)

nopantsyet said:
			
		

> *That's totally cool.  Do you want to put you in our email loop which will keep you abreast of scheduling as well as in-game stuff, or do you just want to let me know when you can show up? *




Put me in the loop! Then I'll chime in when I can make it.


----------



## nopantsyet (Jan 20, 2003)

i was going to just add you to the mailing list, but i figured i needed to reconfigure things, so i'm going to create an announce list which i'll add you to as a recipient.  that way you won't get the random flurries of activity that occur every once in a while.


----------

